# Add a new entry in newsyslog



## cyrille (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi
I'd like to rotate automount.log because I've see that his log reaches more 300 Mo !
So I'd like to add a new entry in /etc/newsyslog.conf but I asked if anybody can validate it:

```
/var/log/automount.log 640  7       *   $W0D23    JC
```

If the PC is switched off at the time of the action, will it be launched when it starts up or resumes from standby?

Or perhaps, it'll better to do

```
/var/log/automount.log 640  7       1000   *    JC
```

?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2020)

Add it as a separate file in /etc/newsyslog.conf.d/, so it doesn't get mangled when you update/upgrade.


----------

